

Grooveshark Co-Founder Josh Greenberg Found Dead at 28 - DadADadADA
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/20/grooveshark-co-founder-josh-greenberg-found-dead-at-28/?ncid=rss

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917442)

